# En primer lugar doy y concedo



## Margarita*

Can somebody help me to translate this sentences from Spanish into German or English?

"En primer lugar doy y concedo a todos los habitantes de Cuenca a sus sucesores, Cuenca con todo su término, es decir, con sus montes, fuentes, pastos, ríos, salinas y minas de plata, hierro o de cualquier otro metal.”

Thank you for your help!
Margarita*


----------



## Jana337

Erstens erteile ich an die Einwohner von Cuenca und ihre Nachkommen das Privileg, Cuenca mit allen seinen Bestandteilen zu genießen, d. h. mit seinen Wäldern, Quellen, Weiden, Flüssen, Salzseen, Silbervorkommen, Eisenerzvorkommen und jeglichen Erzgruben.

Es ist wahrscheinlich ein kläglicher Versuch, aber erlag der Versuchung. 

Die blauen Wörter sind eigentlich nicht im Original, aber es hört sich meines Erachtens besser an.
Ich mag nicht Bestandteile. Möglicherweise ginge es mit Früchten...

Jana


----------



## Margarita*

Danke für deine Hilfe, Jana!

Schöne Grüße
Margarita*


----------



## Liana

Hallo Margarita,



> "En primer lugar doy y concedo a todos los habitantes de Cuenca a sus sucesores, Cuenca con todo su término, es decir, con sus montes, fuentes, pastos, ríos, salinas y minas de plata, hierro o de cualquier otro metal.”



ich verstehe das etwas anders als Jana. Mein Vorschlag wäre sinngemäß:

Als Erstes übergebe ich den Einwohnern von Cuenca ihr Erbe, Cuenca im Zustand (in der Situation) wie es jetzt ist, das heisst,  mit all seinen Bergen, Quellen........................

Lg Liana


----------



## elroy

Mein Versuch: 

Als allererstes gebe ich den Einwohnern Cuencas, der Nachkommen dessen, Cuenca in vollem Umfang, das heißt, mit seinen Bergen, Fontänen, Weiden, Flüssen, Salinen, und Silber-, Eisen- und jeglichen anderen Metallbergwerken, und gestehe es ihnen zu.


----------



## Whodunit

Klingt gut. 



			
				elroy said:
			
		

> Mein Versuch:
> 
> Als allererstes (besser: zuerst¹) übergebe ich den Einwohnern Cuencas, den Nachkommen dessen, Cuenca in vollem Umfang, das heißt, mit seinen Bergen, Fontänen, Weiden, Flüssen, Salinen (na ja, warum nicht Salzbergwerken?) (kein Komma) und Silber-, Eisen- und jeglichen anderen Metallbergwerken, und gestehe es ihnen zu.


 
Mein Versuch aus allem bisher Zusammengebastelten: 

An erster Stelle übergebe ich den Einwohnern Cuencas bzw. seinen Nachkommen das gesamte Gebiet mit all seinen Bergen, Fontänen, Weiden, Flüssen sowie Salz-, Silber-, Eisen- und jeglichen anderen Metallbergwerken, und gestehe ihnen dies zu.

Mich stört bei der Übersetzung die Formulierung "a sus sucesores". Es mag so richtig sein, aber warum steht denn da kein "y" im spanischen Satz vor "a"?

¹ Wenn du "allererstes" sagst, erwartet man noch viel mehr als nur einen Satz, zum Beispiel Wörter wie "des Weiteren", "zudem" oder "zweitens".


----------



## Liana

> Mich stört bei der Übersetzung die Formulierung "a sus sucesores". Es mag so richtig sein, aber warum steht denn da kein "y" im spanischen Satz vor "a"?



Vielleicht fehlt auch nur ein Komma. Dann wäre es doch mit 
`ihren Nachkommen/ Nachfolgern´ richtig übersetzt.

Ich denke, wir werden das Rätsel nicht lösen können!


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Mich stört bei der Übersetzung die Formulierung "a sus sucesores". Es mag so richtig sein, aber warum steht denn da kein "y" im spanischen Satz vor "a"?


 
Weil es sich auf dasselbe Volk bezieht.  Spanisch hat leider kein "bzw."


----------

